# Norwegian Pro Drifter, R.I.P.S Sponsored ER34



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello guys!

My name is Tor-Anders Ringnes, 22 years old and from Norway!
I am a Norwegian Pro Drifter and i have a Nissan Skyline ER34.

I have a GREAT sponsorship deal whit Rob on R.I.P.S Racing. 

I take contact whit Rob few days ago and him get me great service.
My old RB25 blow up so i need a new engine and he help me out whit a
RB30DET. The engine is under build up sp i looks forward to get it.

I have a 12 month deal with Rob and here are some ideas for the stickers
I will also put R.I.P.S on the intercooler as with all R.I.P.S cars

(Photoshop picture)









Here is some movies of my driving:

My promo video
YouTube - Tor Anders Ringnes #53

Little drift:
YouTube - Shortclip11 - Tor Anders Ringnes

I hope you all like it


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Class. :bowdown1:

4 door 34 FTW :clap:

Jeg elske din bil 

spelling LOL :nervous:

my dream is to bring my 34 drift car to Gatebil one day :thumbsup:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice!!!


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> Class. :bowdown1:
> 
> 4 door 34 FTW :clap:
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Yeah. you must come to GATEBIL. its awsome


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

One day - i may need to be in contact with someone in Norge to see if i can get sponsorship for tyres and a ferry 

My friend BonBon did it a few yrs back and rocked it in his HCR32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> One day - i may need to be in contact with someone in Norge to see if i can get sponsorship for tyres and a ferry
> 
> My friend BonBon did it a few yrs back and rocked it in his HCR32 :thumbsup:


Yeah! I remember BonBon. Whit hes white R32 whit orange wheels


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

They actually made a 4door r34? wow that must be rare, does anyone have any pictures ?


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Yup he won D1GB with it - one of my fave UK built 32s






























LiamGTR said:


> You actually made a 4door r34? wow that must be rare, does anyone have any pictures ?


You do realise they are a factory car from neesan ? usual come auto with an rb25de

there are few nice ones in the UK


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

New cage


























































Paint inside


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, we are very happy to have Tor-Anders on board now as part of our international R.I.P.S racing team, I was impressed with his car control, quality of car presentation and sponser promotion last year.

We are doing up quite a basic but well tested/proven package for Tor-Anders which I'm sure he'll love, the torque and ease of "smoke" will impress I'm sure.

I'll update with pictures from this end as the engine build progresses and I'm sure Tor-Anders will update as he gets the car together.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i like that green nice :thumbsup:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Gromt prosjekt og lykke til i 2010 Ringnes! :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

JonR32GTR said:


> Gromt prosjekt og lykke til i 2010 Ringnes! :thumbsup:


2nd that :nervous:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to R.I.P.S world Ringnes. I am looking forward to following your project.

Jeff


.


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you Jeff!
I am very happy i contact R.I.P.S about this! Rob i the best man for this job


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

oh how i want a r.i.p.s engine in my r33 

give me one  *drewls*

norwiegans have to much oil money


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

KaXXeN said:


> oh how i want a r.i.p.s engine in my r33
> 
> give me one  *drewls*
> 
> norwiegans have to much oil money


I heard that to but i have never se non of them!

Its the same as Jesus! Everyone heard about him but non have seen him! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Will be awesome to see how this goes! How much did the RB25 put up with, and how much power were you pushing into it?



LiamGTR said:


> They actually made a 4door r34? wow that must be rare, does anyone have any pictures ?


They aren't that rare at all, I've seen plenty! Imho Nomuken really made drifting 4doors cool with his R34 door in the early 2000s  Given how common they are, a google images search should be quite fruitful....


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Lith said:


> Will be awesome to see how this goes! How much did the RB25 put up with, and how much power were you pushing into it?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't that rare at all, I've seen plenty! Imho Nomuken really made drifting 4doors cool with his R34 door in the early 2000s  Given how common they are, a google images search should be quite fruitful....


Yes thats right!

Its only two cars in Norway! But its only mine is a Pro Drift car. The other is registrated to the street!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice 34 mate


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

Ringnes said:


> I heard that to but i have never se non of them!
> 
> Its the same as Jesus! Everyone heard about him but non have seen him! :thumbsup:


ok  looking forward to seeing your car here in sweden mate 

if i can get the chance i will steal it from you!


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

KaXXeN said:


> ok  looking forward to seeing your car here in sweden mate
> 
> if i can get the chance i will steal it from you!


Keep your hands off :chairshot

:bawling: Dont steal it :bawling:

Hehe!

Yeah maybe i come to sweden


----------



## KaXXeN (Oct 6, 2008)

Ringnes said:


> Keep your hands off :chairshot
> 
> :bawling: Dont steal it :bawling:
> 
> ...


we have japmeet  great place to show off that nice RIPS built rb30det or maybe i will go to rudskogen


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Cool videos, some skill you have. nice work with the sponsorship too, look forward to hearing how you get on and seeing some more videos.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

vist jeg har lyst til og comme til Gatebil nest ar vhem more jeg snakke til ? 

Jeg can pratte Norsk men jeg can ikke skrive so bra :nervous:


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats some awesome drifting . Great car by the way


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Nexen said:


> Thats some awesome drifting . Great car by the way


Thank you so much


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I have a small update on the engine build.
We have gone with a well tested/proven stock internal combination that will easily handle 450-500hp with correct setup and tune, there will be no need to thrash this one to get big smoke as it will make alot more torque than the RB25 :thumbsup:

We spend alot of time going through several blocks, cranks, heads etc to find the best condition parts for these builds.

RIPS prepped RB30 block:


Stock RB30 crank, pistons and rods:


Mint condition used RB30e pistons and its hard to believe these may have done up to 200,000 miles already and we are about to tripple the power output they are use to supplying!!


Stock mint used RB25 oil pump:
 

Not a scracth on it, just like new :thumbsup:


ACL race bearings in a stock cradle:


Freshened up stock RB25 head, absolutly mint cam tunnels:


All cleaned, checked, new parts as required, surfaced and re-assembled:
 

Beginning stages of the RIPS custom 7 liter sump:


I can't show the mods we do but I'll post more pix of what I can as the motor goes together,

Rob


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for picture Robbie! This is looks Great!


----------



## cougar power mo (Nov 3, 2009)

great job you are doing there guys


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Little movie on track first time this year 2009

I say in this movie:
"Hello, my name is Tor-Anders Ringnes, coming from Rakkestad and I`m driving in Powerdrift"

YouTube - Ringnes Test Day Rudskogen April 2009


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I have a small update on the engine build.
> We have gone with a well tested/proven stock internal combination that will easily handle 450-500hp with correct setup and tune, there will be no need to thrash this one to get big smoke as it will make alot more torque than the RB25 :thumbsup:
> 
> We spend alot of time going through several blocks, cranks, heads etc to find the best condition parts for these builds.
> ...


Nice mate!, just the build i wud like...but gona run a rb26 cyl head shooting for 600-650hp...can the rb25 pump run that powr? 

u had that t04z std internal runnin 700+, did it have same pump and pistons?

Cheers mate, luv the work


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

godzirra said:


> Nice mate!, just the build i wud like...but gona run a rb26 cyl head shooting for 600-650hp...can the rb25 pump run that powr?
> 
> u had that t04z std internal runnin 700+, did it have same pump and pistons?
> 
> Cheers mate, luv the work


Power has very little to do with what pump you can run, rpm and oil supply/volume required are the main points.

The T04z motor your talking about which belongs to a friend has a 25 oil pump, normal RB30 rods and stock RB30et pistons and its been WAY over 700hp and over 8000rpm at times.

600-650hp is effortless with a well setup and tuned stock internal RB30, here's one thats now 7 years old, done about 60,000 miles and still going strong, 10.2 on the 1/4 and around 700hp with the NOS:
YouTube - RIPS RB30 GTS4 10.2 @ 134mph www.ripsltd.com

Got torque? Starting burnout in 4th:
YouTube - RIPS RB30 GTS4 burnout starting in 4th

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Bit more of an update on the engine build.
Genuine nissan water pump:


Brass frost plugs in, head on with stock head gasket and stock head bolts:


Lifters in:


Stock cams etc:


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you for picture Robbie!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Hours are spent getting every single part cleaned and prepared to perfection before assembly:












Next we'll finish the sump, get it on, and the motor will be ready to ship :thumbsup:

Robbie.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

what turbo will this run? 
Tors, u must spread the good work of Rips coz exchangne rate is good for Euro:NZD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

godzirra said:


> what turbo will this run?
> Tors, u must spread the good work of Rips coz exchangne rate is good for Euro:NZD! :thumbsup:


I`m not sure what turbo and manifold i gonna use! I have to se how the other sponsorships go


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

I think i gonna go for this full-race manifold whit two Tial 44mm 0.9 bar (13.05 psi) Wastegates and a Garrett GT3076R




























//Ringnes


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Hours are spent getting every single part cleaned and prepared to perfection before assembly


I like that a lot.

Great build, looking forward to some vids when she ready. 4th gear drifts will be easy!


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello again guys!

I`m working with a big update on this thread. 
I get the engine for a few weeks ago. 

So follow this thread


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a little article

(I use google translate so its littlebit wrong)

Google Oversette


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

Goodluck to you, get smoking them wheels :smokin:


----------



## makenski (Oct 28, 2007)

Ringnes, 

Just curious, which organization regulations did you have to build the roll cage?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

argh full race manifolds.

i want one for my track car 


oh and the rips stuff is alright too  hahahaha car is going to be a good laugh on track! cant wait to see your progress mate!


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Little update!


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is a little update:

Atlast i got my parts!

Garrett GT3076R A/R 1,06
Fullrace manifold
Tial Wastegates 38mm
Plenum
Sard fuelrail
Sard 800cc injectors

My friend help me to weld new oilfittings for the cam cover


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Little update


----------



## tryingtobebest (Apr 9, 2008)

I like that turbo, its huge!)


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Looking good! Good luck Tor.


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you guys for nice comments.


----------



## Ringnes (Dec 11, 2009)

The car is almost finnish.

I just need to make Downpipe. and set up the ECU and tune


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good man


----------

